# Practical car thoughts.



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I’ve decided I need something more practical than the M2. I’m not running a second car so it’s got to go sadly. So if I’m going practical it’s going to be big and practical!

I’ve got a few cars in mind and the main contenders at the minute are X3, GLC, Q5, E class estate, 5 series estate. Won’t be more than a year old maybe a 68 plate. Probably a diesel although I don’t do many miles a year 10k max. I do like the look of the F pace but reliability and build quality seems to be an issue looking on the forums. Models I’m thinking of are:

X3 msport 20/30d msport plus package
GLC 220d AMG line Premium 9g tronic 
Q5 2.0 tdi Sline tech pack s tronic
520/530d xdrive msport
E220d AMG line Premium 9g tronic

They all come pretty well loaded. Thought I’d throw it out there to see people’s opinions and real world experiences of any of these. Never owned an Audi or Mercedes so no experience of the brands.

Any other suggestions welcome. Interested to hear any JLR owners experience of the F pace.

Cheers.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

At less than 10k per year I'd be steering completely clear of diesel - both reliability and cost saving wise doesn't add up


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

What about the Jaguar XF estate ? Very practical without the over sized SUV look.

Your mileage doesn't really compute to diesel but if you want the torque aspect for a relaxed drive then i could see an argument for TDs


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you want loaded and reliable then a Lexus LS has got to be a contender.

Not to everyone's styling taste and very much focused on comfort. And a big V8 to boot. Sadly no estate though.

For more space there's the RX.

For an estate then I reckon a Volvo should be on your list

Good luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

andy665 said:


> At less than 10k per year I'd be steering completely clear of diesel - both reliability and cost saving wise doesn't add up


The reliability aspect is interesting, hadn't thought about it. My round trip to work is 40 miles which I would have thought would be enough to give a diesel a run though I could be wrong. Cost wise of the cars, they've taken their initial depreciation nosedive and theirs not much in it between petrol/diesel. Don't modern diesels have a dpf regeneration program to stop any issues now?



percymon said:


> What about the Jaguar XF estate ? Very practical without the over sized SUV look.
> 
> Your mileage doesn't really compute to diesel but if you want the torque aspect for a relaxed drive then i could see an argument for TDs


Relaxed drive is exactly it! The diesels seem to give the best of both worlds, torque/mpg. I like the Jags but reliability always seems to crop up, not that I'm saying the Germans are any better but perception seems to be so.



AndyN01 said:


> If you want loaded and reliable then a Lexus LS has got to be a contender.
> 
> Not to everyone's styling taste and very much focused on comfort. And a big V8 to boot. Sadly no estate though.
> 
> ...


Never thought about Lexus or Volvo, I shall take a look. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I would estimate around 20 to 25 miles should be enough time for the engine to get to running temperature, the exhaust to be free from condensation and the battery to be recharged, with the car being able to run at what ever the speed limit is.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Philb1965 said:


> The reliability aspect is interesting, hadn't thought about it. My round trip to work is 40 miles which I would have thought would be enough to give a diesel a run though I could be wrong. Cost wise of the cars, they've taken their initial depreciation nosedive and theirs not much in it between petrol/diesel. Don't modern diesels have a dpf regeneration program to stop any issues now?


Modern diesels are probably the most fickle and unreliable diesels ever - ever increasing complexity of emissions control equipment - most manufacturers will advise steering clear of diesels if doing less than 10k per year

Countless horror stories of DPF regeneration starting mid-journey and getting completely screwed if you don't complete it - manufacturers are also being very unsympathetic regarding covering dpfs etc under warranty

I do about 10k per year and would never consider a modern diesel


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I do about 10k per year and would never consider a modern diesel


So all just your opinion then? 

At what year did diesel engines become modern from not?

Where does this all come from that you don't have a diesel until you do x miles per year?

Maybe have a look at the type of journeys you do is more important as to the fuel type.

But then what about London taxis?

We had a 2008 Mitsubishi Outlander with a 2Litre diesel engine for 10 years that covered all manner of journeys without any issues what so ever.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Got a couple of test drives booked. Q5 tomorrow and an E class estate Thursday. Lovely car the E class, very nice place to sit, hope it drives well. Told the Mercedes sales bloke I’m just testing a few cars out to see what I do and don’t like, next thing I know he’s introducing me to their finance guru LOL! I won’t be buying on Thursday so he’s going to be a little disappointed I think. Had a sit in the GLC and that’s quite a nice car also, will probably have a go in one of those as well, which I told him, but I think his hearing had gone selective by this time!

BMW VIP sales event Friday, (you have to laugh I’ve got an access all areas lanyard coming, couldn’t make it up!), where there will be unbelievable deals to be had! I’m not holding my breath but maybe I’ll be pleasantly surprised?

Still looking into other makes, nearest Volvo and Lexus dealers are in Exeter 50 miles from me but might have a trip out to look at their offerings.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

One has to do one's own reading.

https://stillrunningstrong.com/car-maintenance/diesel-engine-problems/

I haven't looked up my car for horror stories.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> So all just your opinion then?
> 
> At what year did diesel engines become modern from not?
> 
> ...


London taxis had very unstressed engines - the TX1 from the late 1990s used an OHV Nissan diesel engine, only switching to a Ford Duratorq in about 2002 and kept for the TX11

Modern diesel engines I would define as being anything with direct injection and a dpf

Having worked with a number of manufacturers (Opel / Vauxhall, PSA and BMW) they all recognise that modern diesel engines are simply not compatible with lots of short, low speed, stop / start journeys, especially as manufacturers have not only had to deal with ever tightening emission controls but also been chasing more and more power - putting greater stress on the engines

The latest crop of diesel engines need regular relatively lengthy (45 min upwards), relatively high constant speed (60mph+) journeys to reduce the risk of problems

You only have to look at the PD range of Volkswagen Group diesel engines and XUD PSA diesel engines to see how tough / reliable they once were but that old technology whilst reliable would not get anywhere close to being emissions compliant nowadays


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mazda CX-5,7 or whatever numbers seem to crop yearly? :lol:

Probably be able to get a brand new one if you’re looking at year Audi’s, Merck’s etc


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> So all just your opinion then?
> 
> At what year did diesel engines become modern from not?
> 
> ...


I had a nissan qashqai diesel on a 10 plate had the car for 5 years never a problem, replaced it with same car on a 15 plate had it from brand new it was a flaming nightmare spent half the time in the dealers.reason was the second one had a dpf and I was, nt doing enough mileage for the dpf to regenerate.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Read the link in post #10

Your 10 plate euro 4 or 5 the 15 plate Euro 6 with more technology to cut emissions and more weak parts to fail.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Read the link in post #10
> 
> Your 10 plate euro 4 or 5 the 15 plate Euro 6 with more technology to cut emissions and more weak parts to fail.


The basic problem is that legislation, manufacturers ambitions and customers demands / expectations are running ahead of the technology (or the reliability of the technology) that is required to deliver on the demands and expectations


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

We have a Q3 S-line Quattro Plus 2 Litre Petrol 180bhp at the moment. Since having a baby I have wanted a bigger car for the boot space and interior. Went to look at the Q5 and the interior doesn't seem that much bigger though the boot space is. Q5 is similar to an A4 size wise in the interior I read somewhere. We only do about 6000 miles a year and petrol versions were not that common in the Q5, and an SQ5 is expensive and draws too much attention. The dealer we spoke to said as its a bigger car people want the fuel efficiency of a diesel which is why the petrols are fairly rare.

I am reluctant to get a diesal for the mileage we do (6000 miles in each car) and its mainly town driving.

I had a 320d BMW and the DPF caused no end of problems, even when I was doing 80 miles a day, put me right off diesels and unless I was doing say 20k a year I am going to try and avoid getting one again. That said my other car is an Alpina D3 which I got a good deal on and seems to be ok, but I do take it for a blast at least once a month, and for the DPF to regenerate you need to sit around 2500-3000 rpm around 70mph for 30 minutes for it to properly regenerate, so at your mileage the DPF (if fitted) would be my main concern.

Mazda CX5 and V60/XC60 would be the other cars as mentioned above that you could consider. Or the VW Tiguan. Volvo have been doing offers on the 60/90 range lately. I would love a X5 but you are paying top money for one.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...y New&onesearchad=New&fuel-type=Petrol&page=2


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

andy665 said:


> The basic problem is that legislation, manufacturers ambitions and customers demands / expectations are running ahead of the technology (or the reliability of the technology) that is required to deliver on the demands and expectations


Euro 4, 5, 6, n are political strategies and nothing to do with customer expectations. Governments also introduced incentives for pollution levels to get people interested in different car types.

The only expectations a customer has or hopes for is that their car doesn't break down.

Manufacturers are driven by legislation. Why would they introduce so much flimsy hardware if it weren't required knowing it is going to get them a bad reputation?

I bet gishy didn't go to the dealership demanding his 15 plate polluted less than his 10 plate or that it had a Euro 6 instead of a Euro 5 engine!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Euro 4, 5, 6, n are political strategies and nothing to do with customer expectations. Governments also introduced incentives for pollution levels to get people interested in different car types.
> 
> The only expectations a customer has or hopes for is that their car doesn't break down.
> 
> ...


I do not believe for a second that the only expectation a customer has is for their car not to break down - customers expect more power, more performance, better economy, more refinement

With the increasing roll out of low emissions zones, congestion charges etc (not talking here just about the UK) then customers are increasingly wanting / needing to run lower emissions diesels - yes this is a customer expectation, the fact that this expectation is driven by legislation is completely irrelevant

Of course manufacturers are driven by legislation - but that is not the only thing that drives them - customers do too

Twenty + years ago the public neither knew or cared about diesel emissions - they do now. If theie were no emissions regulations would a manufacturer sell a lot of very powerful diesel engined cars that were extremely polluting - no they wouldn't

Legislation concerning diesel emissions is not a bad thing but manufacturers are having to confirm to legal requirements AND deliver on ever increasing customer expectations - the rate of technological progress on diesel engines is not able to keep pace (PSA - one of the biggest producers of diesel engines has stopped development on all new diesel engine technologies because the return on investment simply no longer exists) - hence why reliability is taking a hit


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> customers expect more power, more performance


Manufacturers have been falling over themselves producing crappy stupid engines that can't pull the skin off a rice pudding. Maybe good in the centre of a city where speeds are around 4mph but out of town they are absolutely rubbish.

The diesel engine as we know has now been demonised by politicians and for a city car just doesn't make any sense no matter how clean it now is. An article I read the other day shows new diesel engines NOx levels are now so low as to be unmeasurable. But just the mere fact you have a diesel will see your taxes increase by around £4500 for a London dweller.

Unfortunately even in petrol engine cars, although no where near as hot running as diesel engines, have EGR valves that are likely to be the weak link.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Manufacturers have been falling over themselves producing crappy stupid engines that can't pull the skin off a rice pudding. Maybe good in the centre of a city where speeds are around 4mph but out of town they are absolutely rubbish.
> 
> The diesel engine as we know has now been demonised by politicians and for a city car just doesn't make any sense no matter how clean it now is. An article I read the other day shows new diesel engines NOx levels are now so low as to be unmeasurable. But just the mere fact you have a diesel will see your taxes increase by around £4500 for a London dweller.
> 
> Unfortunately even in petrol engine cars, although no where near as hot running as diesel engines, have EGR valves that are likely to be the weak link.


Totally agreed - the market for small diesel engined cars is dead

Many manufacturers are still persisting with chasing ever increasing power outputs of large diesel engines though - well, the German big 3 are

I predict the next big issue we will see is problems with PPFs that are now starting to be fitted to petrol engined vehicles


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Drove the Q5 and A6 Avant today. Liked the Q5, it’s a big car but didn’t seem to have a lot of room. Nice enough to drive and cabin quality good as expected from Audi. The A6 is a nicer place to sit as far as I’m concerned and it’s got as much space as I’m ever going to need. Never felt like a big car driving it though. Would have liked to drive the 45 TFSI but had to settle for the diesel which is a little noisy but very smooth. Just done a carwow quote on a new 45 and first offer in will knock 19% off! Makes the used prices seem not so attractive, not that I can find a used 45.

E class tomorrow.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I do some part-time chauffeuring for a company in Bristol, they run a Mercedes fleet (E's and S's) - perfect tools for getting people wherever they need to go quietly, comfortably, safely and economically.

One thing I have noticed with the new E is I find the drivers seat lacking in lower lumbar support, noticeable after about an hour at the wheel.

In theory your 20 mile commute to work shouldn't throw up any DPF issues providing that's not 20 miles in stop-start traffic!

Don't be fooled by the 'VIP events' rubbish, the discounts on offer are no different to if you haggled hard with the sales person.
On a side note, it's a good way to get cars sold and registered, not so good for future values - giving with one hand, taking with the other!

Enjoy the test drives - new 2.0d and 9 spd box in the E does everything very well, especially compared to the 520d.

cheers

Chris


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Summit Detailing said:


> Don't be fooled by the 'VIP events' rubbish, the discounts on offer are no different to if you haggled hard with the sales person.


Depends on the dealer - I know for certain that Inchcape owned sites do have additional money available at VIP events that is simply not available normally


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not much stop start on my commute, 5:30am the roads are nice and quiet! A bit more traffic at 2:30 pm but still ok. Must admit all the DPF talk has got me nervous about getting a diesel.

Got my Lanyard today, I feel like a rock star! Not expecting much to be honest but I’m in anyway for warranty work on the M2, another amplifier blown. 

Carwow up to 21% off now, they must pluck RRPs out of the air.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

andy665 said:


> Totally agreed - the market for small diesel engined cars is dead
> 
> Many manufacturers are still persisting with chasing ever increasing power outputs of large diesel engines though - well, the German big 3 are
> 
> I predict the next big issue we will see is problems with PPFs that are now starting to be fitted to petrol engined vehicles


Petrol engine exhaust temperatures are higher in petrol vehicles and whilst petrol engines do produce particulates, the majority of them are so small you would have a job to detect the much less see them.

I would not bother buying a diesel if my mileage was small, there would be no real cost saving on fuel. I also think that if you are going to do small miles, then you should buy a big petrol monster because your fuel bill will still be pretty modest. I'd have a 6 cylinder Volvo right now on the drive but my present circumstances are going to change radically in the medium term.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tested an e class today, it was an E300 hybrid and it was very quick! Very comfortable, gearbox was very smooth, more so than the A6 but that’s not to say the A6 was bad. I’m not sure about the interior though. Love the widescreen ****pit, really clear. The rest, well, there’s a lot going on, materials, colours. Maybe because I’m coming from the bmw which is much more understated. 

5 series tomorrow.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

After looking at the A6 interior again the Merc is out, too busy for me.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Philb1965 said:


> Tested an e class today, it was an E300 hybrid and it was very quick! Very comfortable, gearbox was very smooth, more so than the A6 but that's not to say the A6 was bad. I'm not sure about the interior though. Love the widescreen ****pit, really clear. The rest, well, there's a lot going on, materials, colours. Maybe because I'm coming from the bmw which is much more understated.
> 
> 5 series tomorrow.


Heard that said a lot about the current crop of Mercedes interiors - almost as if they are trying too hard to put a load of stuff in there in the hope that it will be all things to all people


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Heard that said a lot about the current crop of Mercedes interiors - almost as if they are trying too hard to put a load of stuff in there in the hope that it will be all things to all people


The more I think about it, there are black glossy surfaces turned silver bits, shiney silver everywhere, grainy silver bits etc..but none of it is cohesive if that makes sense. It's as if they've designed it all in separate rooms with no discussion and thrown it In the car. The widescreen is still lovely though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don’t think the petrol filter will cause many issues, it’s not much different to a cat. The dpf was always going to be an issue because it collects soot, a petrol is a naturally cleaner engine

Dads F Pace is nice, it’s not in the same league as an Audi for fit and finish though. How about an Alfa ?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> a petrol is a naturally cleaner engine


But creates more CO2 than a diesel which is what VED is based on.

Verdict
For most cars built over the past 20 years that may still be in use, petrol is likely to be less polluting overall than diesel. Petrol cars also require less maintenance to keep them performing at that level. But new, well maintained diesel cars, built to the latest standards have similar emissions to new petrol vehicles.

http://theconversation.com/fact-check-are-diesel-cars-really-more-polluting-than-petrol-cars-76241


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And that’s where it all went wrong, co2 wasn’t the issue nox was, people purchased diesel because they paid £0 for road tax and got a gazillion miles per gallon. The truth was diesel wasn’t suited to most drivers and small petrols or electric was the way to go.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

5 series today, cracking car, solid, well equipped, great drive, huge. The 520d is surprisingly nippy. I like this and the A6 so I’d be happy with either of them. Playing the dealers off against each other to get the best deal at the minute.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

What about the new Volvos V90/S90?.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> small petrols


What you mean those sh**y little things that have zero performance and hold everyone else up?

I have now read two articles that show NOx levels from diesel and petrol cars are about the same. If I were a tree hugger I would say they both need to be banned straight away.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andyg_TSi said:


> What about the new Volvos V90/S90?.


Nice looking cars but not supposed to be the greatest drive. The dealership is 50 miles from me so any warranty issues and servicing would be a pain.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

On a side note I had a 420D convertible manual courtesy car today....what a pile of poo. I never want to drive one again, truly awful.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have now read two articles that show NOx levels from diesel and petrol cars are about the same. If I were a tree hugger I would say they both need to be banned straight away.


Indeed they are now that the current crop of diesels are saddled with costly and unreliable emissions equipment rendering them a lot less reliable than a comparable petrol - unless annual mileage made diesel quantifiably cheaper then I can't see why anyone would buy diesel

Based on someone doing 10k a year and a petrol doing 30mpg and a diesel 45mpg a diesel would cost about £8 per week less in fuel - and the potential for problems, more vibration, less refinement


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It appears Phil is looking at diesels and currently finds the 520d a good car to drive. BMW engines are pretty smooth these days and inside the cabin are very quite.

Of course petrol engines are quieter and smoother but is there a point where having to wind them up to 7K to get descent power produces similar discomfort as that of a low revving diesel?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I’ve never had any issue with the performance of the Bmw 428i, plenty of torque, it can rev above 4500rpm and is capable of 45mpg, the 420d always felt like a diesel and struggled to make 55mpg. 

Most modern petrols produce power and torque from low rev’s as well as power at the top end. If you compare like for like there is not much in it nowadays.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Drove the diesels as it’s nigh on impossible to get a go in a petrol variant of these cars. The A6 is pretty new, the latest version only came out in September and there seem to be no 45TFSIs about, all diesels. Had a good offer on a new one 21.1% off, decent load lugger, 0-60 in 6 secs and 40mpg, it has some mild hybrid tech. No second hand ones about anyway. 

Trying to get a decent offer on a used 540i xdrive, mpg not so good but with my mileage no big issue, a bit quicker than the A6. The only problem with the BMW is there are so many bloody options so it’s difficult to get a used one with all the ones you want. The A6 is Quattro, Tech Pack, mettallic paint..done. There are other options but it’s pretty much loaded as standard.

It really is a toss of a coin between the cars, but I think it will be the A6 if the dealer can secure one, unless BMW come up with an amazing offer over the weekend.

The diesels I’ve driven have been great. If there were no potential issues with them then I’d probably be going for one but I don’t want to spend a wedge on a car and kick myself if and when problems occur. I don’t do massive miles so fuel cost doesn’t matter so why risk it

Enjoyed driving them all.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you looked at the A8 ?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Been looking for something for a while tried a Volvo V70 15 plate auto diesel, very nice the ride did not compare to the older models. The XC60 R Type was nice big somewhat comfortable rather lots of noise in that big cabin.

Tried a BMW 730 Li on my great ride like a plane inside the depreciation had already been paid so just running cost plus repair.

Most of the used dealers are diesel, plus with not many miles no fuel cost saving or the necessary motorway use for keeping the thing running healthy.

Missed a Honda CR-V although on the test drive the car did not mange those rough roads at all well, dipping into those pot- holes with juddering results again nice vehicle not too exciting overall.

We like the Kia Sportage nice ride plenty of diesel versions any auto adds about £1500 plus the range of colours not continued over the years.

The dealers are trying some very pushy that £100 deposit ludicrous request a baffeling sales technique plus rather tiresome now.

Still to look at the Mazda or VW, so any recommendations would be helpful.

My spine needs an mot, so if they mention lumber support once more I may kick them in the nuts, I can feel every bump or nuanced road surface, just looking for the best option for a bad situation.

I have taken the information of others opinions here, the newer cars were in the Mercedes range so although the list is getting shorter, going higher quality does improve the ride, we have two Volvo specialists from used to historic so the searching continues for now.

John Tht.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

VW Arteon seems to come with most options as standard.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...d=New&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

IMHO most modern cars are set up for a "sporty" ride. Ultra low profile tyres add to the general harshness.

Recently drove a pretty standard Civic whilst looking for a car with my son. Reminded me of my Mini 30 odd years ago. Great go cart, tiresome on a long run.

IMHO for pure comfort you need to look away from German and European. A big Lexus is the way to go.

£40K gets this with all the hybrid technology, just shy of a 400bhp V8, sub 6 seconds to 60mph and so many gizmos you don't know where to start!

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201902215150389?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly%20New&onesearchad=New&sort=price-desc&model=LS%20600H&postcode=b790bx&advertising-location=at_cars&make=LEXUS&radius=1500&page=1

Andy.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Some nice cars but I want an estate. BMW seem to have gone cold, so it looks likely it will be the A6. Taking the boss to look at one tomorrow to see if she approves then if all is well will be doing the deal Monday for late April early May delivery.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Philb1965 said:


> Some nice cars but I want an estate. BMW seem to have gone cold, so it looks likely it will be the A6. Taking the boss to look at one tomorrow to see if she approves then if all is well will be doing the deal Monday for late April early May delivery.


Good luck and be interested in your thoughts - I'd be tempted to look at both again, if your your better half with you, just to make sure :thumb:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

The boss has given the green light for the Audi, she likes it more than the BMW, prefers the styling. It is fresher and more minimalist than the BMW. I like both but the deal on the Audi is just too good to miss with 21% off. Can’t seem to get anywhere near with BMW for a similar car.

Haven’t been very impressed with BMW sales to be honest, trying to sell me cars that they want to shift rather than what I want. Once I nailed down the exact model and spec I wanted it’s gone very silent. I’m guessing they can’t find one but if they did it would probably be used as BMWs new prices seem to go off the scale once a few options are added. Did a configuration for a 540 xdrive with similar spec and it’s £61k...mental!!!The Audi isn’t cheap but it’s £23k less for a new car so a no brainier really. 

No pressure at all from the Audi sales, have been nothing but helpful as you’d expect.

Hopefully all signed up tomorrow and then a couple of months wait.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Regardless of if you have the money, getting below 40k also makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Regardless of if you have the money, getting below 40k also makes a lot of sense.


Sadly road tax is on list so it will be £450 for a few years


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Philb1965 said:


> Sadly road tax is on list so it will be £450 for a few years


Ouch and for first 5 years I believe 

Good news about the motor though, enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, deal not done. The sales guy called to say the pex figure for my car was for a March delivery and they’ve knocked me down £1k for a May delivery. Not entirely happy and I’ve put him off for now. Trying forcescarsdirect, as I’m a veteran, to see what they can come up with but the initial chat is my pex will be the same as the local dealer offer or slightly more for a 12-14 week delivery! Makes me think I’m being bent over by the local dealer but who knows. 

BMW salesman has made contact again so I’ve left the door ajar for him.

I hate buying cars, never had an enjoyable experience yet even though it should be.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Deal done. Audi upped the discount to 22% which meant I’m ‘only’ £500 out of pocket. Could have bought the diesel for £2.5k less from forcescarsdirect but decided to stick with the petrol thinking of the long haul, hopefully this will be a keeper for a few years.

Glad it’s all done and dusted.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Philb1965 said:


> Deal done. Audi upped the discount to 22% which meant I'm 'only' £500 out of pocket. Could have bought the diesel for £2.5k less from forcescarsdirect but decided to stick with the petrol thinking of the long haul, hopefully this will be a keeper for a few years.
> 
> Glad it's all done and dusted.


Oh very good. Looking forward to seeing your new motor :thumb:


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to get a deal! Is the A6 with the virutal ****pit? I love the design and now can't bring myself to look at a used one as I want the updated dash !


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Arvi said:


> Great to get a deal! Is the A6 with the virutal ****pit? I love the design and now can't bring myself to look at a used one as I want the updated dash !


Yep virtual ****pit with the tech pack plus a screen for heating/ventilation and a screen for sat nav. Makes the interior look pretty minimalist which I like. Fit and finish is right up there. Roll on May!


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice, bet you can't wait! 

There's an Audi event next week locally with some good dealer contributions apparently. may take a trip. Fancied a 5 series also but local dealers customer service is very slack.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hopefully you will enjoy the new Audi mate. Just purchased an A5 Coupe and got to say - lovely motor. Virtual ****pit, a lot of options ticked on it and inside the cabin there is very little noise. On the motorway (unless its a really bad piece of road) I can hardly hear anything and I'm plodding up and down on a 35 mile motorway commute 3 times a week.


----------

